# Window weatherstrip, Belt Molding, Window seal.... help???



## jaymcars (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys, lovingly restoring my 88 d21 z24i HB xe...

I've ordered and replaced all kinds of parts so far. 

Even after searching the forum and many online parts stores- I'm unable to find a satisfactory seller of the rubber trim that goes around both the driver's side window and the passenger side window. Both front. 

Has anyone replaced these and had success to share? Thanks!!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I replaced mine about a year ago, try these (oem) part numbers
window w/strip (or glass run)
rt 80330-01G61
lt 80331-01G61
belt mldg
rt 80820-01G00
lt 80821-01G00


----------

